# Secondary Infertitity part 2 2005



## jeanette

new home !


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

Im so sorry that I havent been around.

I havent been well recently and landed up in hospital. I have had steriods in case I go into early labour..but Im keeping everything crossed that bambino will stay put for a few more weeks. 

I am going to attempt to catch up with everyone..but bare with me and Im just so tired.

How are you all??

love

jeanettexx


----------



## night nurse

Jeanette - Sorry to hear that you have been in hospital recently I do hope your baby hangs on in there for a lot longer for you.

Chazz thanks for the hugs I need them right now.

Casey - Good luck with the d/r I will be just behind you!

Rsmum - How are you doing?

Nicola - Itotally understand where you are coming from by having to go down a route you havn't chosen.  My dh says he is not meant to a child of his own thats why he met me with two already.  I refuse to believe him but I am beginning to wonder if he is right  

Sorry for being sad too but AF arrived today and I stupidly let myself get excited as I was almost a week late  

Bye for Now 
NN xx


----------



## mancgal_644

HI all hope all is well


Jeanette sorry to hear you was in hospitail hope all is well and baby hangs on in there for a while.

nn sorry to hear AF as arrived but you and DH will have your chance I'm sure my DP feels the same sometimes but thats just natural i suppose.

hope everyone else is good 

Kerry xxxx


----------



## Nicola K

Hi everyone, 

Well not looking good, did hpt today and was neg - I am 11dpt 3dt, I had blood test today and get results tomorrow so unless a miracle happens don't this is going to happen - eveything went so well I really don't understand the logic to it all after being pg naturally so many times, I had good grade embies put back so no telling really how it all works.

Andy - congratulations and hope you have a healthy 9 months.

Anyway one else testing soon good luck 
Nx


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi nicola sorry to hear about your hpt hopefully blood tests will be different keeping my fingers crossed for you 

hi to everyone else 

Kerry
xxxx


----------



## casey

hi everyone
things going a bit quiet here?
Well i've paid for my tx &drugs and i've gone part time in work - i start sniffing on Monday - i just hope i'm a bit less emotional this tx - i don't think my dh, dd or dear dog could stand it if i'm the same as last tx (esp dog!!! she was the only one i could talk to)
Hope everyone is ok
nicola & RSMum -   
byeee
Casey


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls

I am sending lots of     to all on here that need them.  Please know that my thoughts are with you all.

I can't believe that the school holidays are almost over.  My ds cant wait to go back on Tuesday.  I can see that changing next year when he has to go to secondary school   .

Jeannette, how are you I do hope all is well and baby has stayed put  .

Love Charlotte


----------



## night nurse

Hi girls,

You are right casey it has gone a bit quiet on here right now.

I am glad chazz that they go back to school tomorrow!  Mind you mine only have two days to do then they are off on holiday with us for two weeks.

Jeanette has had her baby btw chazz, a little girl! 

Good luck casey with the cycle, my drugs have arrived too I start d/r on April 23rd!  Five days before I am due back in the UK!  Still thats not too bad at least I can enjoy the most part of my holiday!

Bye for now, will catch up when I get back.

Love NN xx


----------



## Nicola K

Hi everyone, hope you're all well.

As you can tell we had another BFN last week.  Devastating and we're only just beginning to realise what it all meant to us, ie: the short lived dreams we had planned subconsiously.  DH has taken it hard and has been up every morning since at 4am, thinking time.  Poor thing.  To be honest I haven't really cried this time, I think it's there just below the surface, it's welling up and I know the grief is going to come out soon.

My friends have been very supportive and had lots of flowers from people, just wish I got them for nicer occasions - cost my friends a fortune in flowers over the last 5 years!  Bet theyre cursing me!

I did what I do best to cheer myself up and went shopping in Brighton yesterday and bought some lovely stuff - temporary fix!  Also went to see the Jus like that - Tommy Cooper show - with Jerome Flynn, 2nd time we've seen it in 2 years, excellent - of its on near you go and see it.  We laughed more last night than we had in the last 6 months.  Did us both good, but we both said today how it took the pain away for a while, but it's still there when you come back down.

Doing some research at the moment on immunology testing at the moment and going armed with questions to my consultant when the NHS appt arrives.  We haven't ruled out another go, that will be our final attempt as we can't afford any more, having a year off at the moment, have some fun and save some more money.

Doesn't help with me being made redundant at the end of the month.  Still be able to have some time out and get fit - I intend to go to the gym every day!!!  Honest I do.

Anyway better get on, have an application form to do!

Nx


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi nn hope you have a nice holiday will post about meeting on here so you know when you get back not recieved my ticket yet lol enjoy though nicola once again sorry on you bfn.  

hi to everyone else 

And congrats on your little girl  jeanette 


Kerry xxx


----------



## LouKIZ

Dear Nicola, I'm so sorry. You really deserve to be successful. Concentrate on getting yourself fit and healthy. Eat organic when possible. Try contacting foresight. They help people who are going through IVF etc to prepare and have very high success rates. They are a charity and it only costs about £20 a year to join. My friend went to them after years of trying and miscarriages etc. She went on their 6 month healthy eating/vitamin programme and then conceived and now has a beautiful daughter. sending you and DH lots of  

Congratulations Jeanette. I hope you and baby are doing well. Thinking of you.

Good luck to those of you starting treatment this month.

Hope your all OK.
Take care
Louise xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~

Hi All!, I am new to this thread so will start by telling you a little about myself.
  I am married with a daughter (Meg, Three in under two weeks!!!) But have been TTC for about a year and a half now, with no success. Infact up till yesterday I was hopefull as I was on day 33 of my cycle but no! just as I mentioned it to a friend the nasty time of the month came along!!!So now I am back to square one again.
  We are at the moment waiting for our test results, to see if there are any problems  A bit worried, but they should be back soon. Hubby is being great about it, keeps telling me that it will all be o/k and we have just been unlucky. I on the other hand can not stop thinking about the "ifs" and "buts".
  It may sound like the most stupid thing you have ever heard but once a lady looked at my hand and told me that I would have one child and my marage would fail! and Mart would have two children! This was five years ago and I still cant forget it, Especially cause I cant catch! I feel really daft now I have told you. Even had a dream he slept with my Mum the other night!!!LOL 
  Well thats daft old me! 
Take care,
Claire, 
X.


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi all,


Hi Claire welcome to this thread we spoke in chatroom few week ago the night you bumped your head lol.

hope you are all well 

just a quick update about myself my egg share case should have gone to ethics board meeting today but i ramg the egg co and she said that her and consultant have done research and it has got to go back to the genecist yeas another WAIT although yesterday and today she is gonna try and get threw on phone so hopefully she will i will know either way then    apparantly if nephews condition is dominant then i wont be able to go threw if not it will be a yes so a 50/50 chance still nevermind just means if no it will be next year untill we can start tx its only another year thats enough of me.

Kerry xxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~

Hi Kerry,
  I felt PANTS the next day!    Havent touched Vodka since!!!LOL!!! What a plonker!!!
Claire,
x.


----------



## mancgal_644

Lol yeah yeah claire i believe you honest it was a good night though in chat room lots of fun 

Kerry xx


----------



## Guest

Hi 

NN thanks for the note about jeannette thants fab.

Jeannette     I hope thatyou are both well and I know you will be on   please take care of each other.  Oh and let us know how the birth went soon.

Well I am going to orger a gi for life diet book and have a good read.  Can you eat any bread on the gi diet  .

Love Chazz


----------



## casey

Hi evertone 

 Nicola,- thinking of you
Kerry & welcome Claire
Well i've started to d/r and feel scatty and slow already
Its 10.30 am and i'm not even showered or dressed - unheard of for me 
I injected myself for the 1st time the other day - i'm a real wimp with needles - i was so proud of myself and after 5 mins feeling all happy i thought why the hell am i celebrating this!!! 
Anyway time to shify myself 
bye caseyX


----------



## ~*Claire*~

HI GIRLS,
  GOT MARTS RESULTS BACK TODAY, AND THEY ARE NORMAL . THERE IS A LITTLE CONFUSSION OVER MY RESULTS AS ONE RECEPTIONIST TOLD ME TWO WERE O.K BUT THERE WAS ONLY A TICK NEXT TO THE THIRD ONE SO DID NOT KNOW THE RESULTS, ANOTHER TOLD ME TWO WERE O.K AND WHEN QUESTIONED ABOUT THE THIRD ONE SHE SAID THERE WAS A TICK BESIDES IT SO IT MEANT IT WAS O.K BUT SHE HAD ALSO TOLD ME SHE WAS NOT MEDICALLY TRAINED SO COULDN'T READ RESULTS! WHAT WAS SHE DOING THERE THEN?? NEVER MIND GOT APPOINTMENT WITH GP ON MONDAY, SO WILL FIND OUT FOR SURE THEN. THE LAST RECEPTIONIST I SPOKE TO THEN ASKED WHEN I WAS SEEING THE MIDWIFE AGAIN I BURST INTO TEARS  AND SAID I WASN'T PREGNANT AND THAT THESE WERE FERTILITY TEST RESULTS! SHE SAID SORRY BUT IT UPSET ME A BIT.
CLAIRE, 
X.


----------



## RSMUM

Hi! Just read the description of secondary infertility and realised I maybe shouldn't be here as I had my DD though IVF! Ah well..

It's ben so long sicne I posted I've lost track of you all.

First a HUGE  CONGRATS to Jeanette - it seems like only last week that I was reading of you pregnancy! What amazing news you must be on   with your little 

Claire - I was so mad to read what the receptionist said to you but I guess at least she apologised..hmm..glad your results are ok

Casey - good luck with the jabbing - your post made me smile.Sorry to hear your feeling odd.

Kerry - sorry to hear you're still waiting for a decision - did you have a good meet with Caron?Isn't she great?!

Nicole - thinking of you and sending you big cyber hugs. How did it go with the immunology research?

NN - sorry AF came - how are you feeling now?

Hi to Gwen, Chazz, Lou and everyone else I've not mentioned...

AS for me - feel much better since my BFN - as I always say, you need a 2 weeks of grieving ( or in my case over-indulging ) to make up for a BFN after the 2 weeks of waiting. Am madly researching Spain as on option for DE, have my review with the consultant here end of April but as CARE's prices have gone up again I am leaning towards going abroad next time. I always feel better if I have a plan!  

Glad DD is back as school as I can get back into my routine of swimming, Welsh classes etc.Planning to really get my act together with starting this support group and am very,very happy that I've found a yoga class, haven't done it for 4 years and used to be addicted!

It was hard going to school the first day as three women are very pregnant and lots of the mum's knew I was going though tx so I had to tell quite a few people. OK though as no-one said anything stupid! I'm going to take over as Treasurer at the nursery there - as the present woman is end of May ( sigh! ) and getting involved as a volunteer on a few of the school projects.

DD is being so sweet recently and just what I dreamed of when I imagined having a daughter ( apart from all the bad stuff, of course! ) - just starting to write her name and count and really communciate..I am so grateful I have her.

Anyway, I'm making up for not being on for so long and rabbitting on again..

All the best to you all and hope you have a great weekend..

Take care,

Deb x


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi Girls hope all is well 


Claire good luck for monday and as for receptionist well im surprised you didnt smack her one silly moo one of my gps did the same once read my notes and then said do you think you maybe pregnant lol i aint the virgin mary i walked out.

debs thanks for post im sorry on the wait as well lol oh well good things come to those who wait maybe! or maybe not! lol Caron is great she even let me watch her inject did she tell you she got lost but was soon on track haha and as soon as she seen the primark bags i had to take her lol i felt really refreshed after meeting her she text me today about et really wishing her loads and loads  of luck shes great and deserves it i know she checks on my posts sometmes so Hi caron 

anyways ive waffeled to much hope everyone else is good 

kerry xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~

HI AGAIN!,
  JUST TO LET YOU KNOW I HAVE DEMOLISHED TWO CHOCOLATE MUFFINS AND FEEL FINE NOW! A BIT BLOATED BUT FINE!LOL 
THANKS FOR NOW,
CLAIRE, 
X.


----------



## kate29thompson

claire mac said:


> HI AGAIN!,
> JUST TO LET YOU KNOW I HAVE DEMOLISHED TWO CHOCOLATE MUFFINS AND FEEL FINE NOW! A BIT BLOATED BUT FINE!LOL
> THANKS FOR NOW,
> CLAIRE,
> X.


LOL, thinking of you Claire.
Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~

HI ALL,
  WENT TO THE DOCS TODAY AND EVERYTHING IS FINE!   ALL THE RESULTS CAME BACK NORMAL. I AM OVULATING (WHICH IS SUCH A RELIEF) WE HAVE JUST BEEN UNLUCKY! HAVE BEEN REFEREED TO THE FERTILITY CLINIC AT QMC IN NOTTINGHAM, BUT DON'T EXPECT TO HEAR ANYTHING FOR A WHILE AS WE HAVE ONLY BEEN TRYING FOR 15 MONTHS ( FEELS LIKE FOREVER) GP ADVISED US THEY NORMALLY LIKE YOU TO HAVE BEEN TRYING FOR TWO YEARS SO THAT WILL TAKE US UP TO SEPTEMBER.  I HOPE I CAN LAST THAT LONG WITHOUT GOING MAD!!!
  ANYWAY THAT WAS MY DAY! HOPE YOUR ALL O.K.
TAKE CARE,
CLAIRE, 
X.


----------



## kate29thompson

That's great news! Here's hoping for you...
Kate xxx


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi claire congrats on your news really pleased for you hope nature takes its course before september time 

Kerry xxxxx


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi all just a little update from me had email from egg co and she said it should not be too long till we hear if i can egg share the geneicist is looking over my original genetics questionare and getting back asap 

kerry xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~

OOOOOOOH! THATS GOOD NEWS, FINGERS, TOES AND EVERYTHING ELSE POSS CROSSED!!!
CLAIRE, 
XXX.


----------



## LouKIZ

Hi everyone,

It's been really quiet on here. Hope your all OK.

Deb (RSMUM) I'm really sorry you got a BFN. Spain looks like a good option, there was a programme on TV that showed a couple from UK who went over for treatment. They have a lot more eggs available because the donors are paid. keep us posted on what you decide to do. 

Claire, good news about your results. Lets hope that things happen naturally before september. 

Kerry, I hope you hear some good news very soon.

Take care all of you.
Louise xxx


----------



## mancgal_644

Thanks for your message louise i really appriciate it 

kerry 

p.s and you claire


----------



## LouKIZ

Hi Casey

How are you getting on with the d/r injections? Are you injecting into your tummy? I did and found that it wasn't as bad as I was expecting, plus you do get used to it. Are you on a short or long protocol?

The hormones do play havoc with your brain don't they? I forgot loads of things, the worst being when I ran a bath for my son and forgot.... the bath overflowed from upstairs through the ceiling into our newly fitted kitchen...oops.

Have you got any ideas when EC is likely to be? I hope everything goes well for you.  

Take care
Louise xxx


----------



## casey

Hi Louise,
i'm ok - no mad side effects bit i am still a bit scatty and i'm not sleeping well - i scraped the car the other day and i'm now waiting for dh to notice it. i'm still jabbing myself but i've found if i freeze my tum with a bag of frozen peas then i'm fine. i couldn't do it last time as i can't bear to inflict pain on myself.

i have baseline scan 28/4 and i think e/c will be between 12-17/5. i did n't respond that well alst time so i ,ight have to stim for longer.

i have had some great news tho - my dd was referred to consultant from usa and he said they can operate on her leg and there will be a improvement in strenght and length and flexibility. i'm now waiting for appt with her usual cons to discuss it- wish us luck 
love caseyx


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi girls wel i got a phone call from the egg co today and my nephews dwarfism as come back ok so me and dp have our bloods done on monday yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i am soooooo excited i cried lol silly me couldnt help it though was walking to school to get son crying an old lady asked if i was alright bless i said im on top of the world yeahhhhh



Casey good news for your dd and you 

Kerry xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~

hi girl!
  everything seams to be going well for you girl!  i have just been talking to my sister and two nephews in Malta. i could see then via the web cam and couldn't stop cying!!! !!! we all miss them soooooo much, ( not my sis, just my nephews!!) feel really bad now and think i need a wine, never mind tommorrow is megs 3rd birthday party!!!  . her birthday is on Monday  but having the party tommorrow. 30 kids going mad!! what more could i ask for?? got the party bags sorted and the pass the parcel and all ready to go.
  we were given the 23rd April as megs birth date ( anniversary of nannas death) but then it changed to 25th which is my mums b day! i held on, and at 10o'clock on the 24th April 2002 i had a hot bath full of lavender oil and relaxed. by 11 i was in labour. by 5 in the morning i was on my way to hospital and at about half one meg was with us. mum was with me and dh all the way. best birthday present ever!
  every year they have a photo together on the big day and we are putting a album together!
Byeeeeee,
claire,
xxx.


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi claire thanks for message im crying cause im sooooooo happy lol hope megs bday goes well tomorrow my son as a footie match in morning im going to celebrate tomorrow night with a few mates there all soooo happy for me 

Kerry xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~

once again!! sooooo happy for you kerry. so nice to think you are on your way!!!
love 
claire,
xxx.


----------



## LouKIZ

Hi peeps,

Casey, that great news about your DD. Is the USA consultant over here? It will make such a difference. Wishing you lots of luck and hopefully they can operate soon. Keep us posted. 

Kerry, I'm so happy for you. Good luck for tomorrow.

Claire, I hope your little one had a lovely birthday party. How did you cope with 30 kids!! 

Take care all of you
Louise xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~

HI LOUISE,
  THE PARTY WENT REALLY WELL, LOTS OF GIGGLES AND DANCING , MAGICIAN GEORGE WAS A BIG HIT AND MEG GOT LOADS OF COOL PRESENTS! .! SHE HAD A FANTASTIC TIME.
CLAIRE, 
XXX.


----------



## mancgal_644

Claire so glad your still alive and sounding like you had fun as well as meg 

Lou thanks for message means alot 

Kerry xx


----------



## casey

Hi all
louise - the consultant was visiting Alder Hey children's hospital and had been asked to give an opinion on some of the most difficult orthopaedic cases. I don't know what will happen but at least here's some hope now!

Claire - glad your dd's party went so well - i bet she loved every minute of it 

Kerry    for tomorrow

as for me the side effects from d/r are well and truly kicking
in - headaches, tiredness, tears nausea, swollen ankles!!, not to mention feeling like i'm on another planet - i don't remember feeling like this last time - could it be because i'm injecting rather than sniffing.

bye for now CaseyX


----------



## casey

forgot to mention hot flushes, tummy upset & insomnia - HELP ! - seriously considering staying off work today coz i feel so rough - has anyone felt like this when d/r 
CaseyX


----------



## mancgal_644

Casey thanks for your message hope your feeling a little better poor thing god i have all this  to come  

Kerry x


----------



## LouKIZ

Hi Casey

my main problems when down reg were my brain went walkies and I had very bad headaches. Oh and I did get more tearful. Mentally I did feel like I was from another planet. Everything does get a lot better when you start stims. I injected as I couldn't sniff because of my allergies. Keep telling yourself it's for a very good cause!  

Kerry, I hope you've got on well today. Thinking of you.  

Louise xxx


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi girls well i had all the bloods done today and so did DP could not have swabs done though as AF is here so nurse said that if i ring tomorrow and speak to egg co and ask her to rebook it for when i have the councilling appointment will post tomorrow   

Kerry xx


----------



## Guest

Hi  Ladies

How is everyone?  I do hope all is well.

I am fine having to have a fasting blood test to see if I have diabetes. .

Love to you all

Charlotte


----------



## mancgal_644

hi charlotte  glad to see your well 

rang egg co today she gonna send appointments threw post for the counciller and consultant and she is booking me in for swab tests for same day 

kerry xx


----------



## LouKIZ

Hi everyone

Kerry, you must be feeling so happy that things are finally happening.   I see your with Care Manchester. I had my treatment at Care Nottingham. They are brilliant.

Charlotte, hope you are OK and managing without food.  

Take care all of you
Louise xxx


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi lou from the people i have met upto know at care there really really nice 

charlotte meant to say glad your ok and hope your managing ok my heads just buzzing around at mo with everything sorry 

Kerry xx


----------



## RSMUM

Kerry - so glad things are finally moving ahead - you must be soo excited...just spent the day with Caron..4 hours of coninuous natter - just what I needed!   

All the best to everyone else - will post again when have more time..

Take care all of you,

d x


----------



## mancgal_644

Thanks debs i know what you mean when you meet up especially with some one like caron you feel re born 

Kerry xxx


----------



## casey

hello everyone

god i am so stressed - been for my base line scan (which was fine) and was told that i can't start stims until 14/5 due to bank holiday and as i need gen an. 
I said i wasn't happy d/r for nearly 5 weeks coz of side effects - (i also mentioned my poor response to stims last time and the fact that i had d/r for 5 wks then but was told this was not relevant!).

Anyway the nurse then said i could start stims on 7/5 and go for scan on 16/5 - this means i could have e/c on Weds 18/5 or Thurs 19/5. BUT- when i asked what day i would have e/t on as i need another gen/an yjey could n't tell me. They said if e/c is weds 18th then e/t will be fri 20th Is this right i thought a day 3 e/t would be on Sat 21st

However if e/c is thurs 19th then e/t will be sat 21st ( if poss but they cant confirm that they will do gen an on sat) or will be mon 23rd -depending on embryos - does this mean it will be a day 4 transfer - what are the implications of this - will it affect chances of BFP? I asked the questions but got no answers and I came away totally stressed out and feeling as tho i was an neurotic inconvenience to everyone
I'm trying to stay positive but i feel really down - HELP
Love CaseyX


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi casey i cant help with it at all as i have not even had 1 lot of treatment but i hope someone on here can help and good luck try not to stress too much sure it will be fine hun 

Kerry x


----------



## casey

Hi all 
don't know if you've read my other threads - anyway hospital have changed all my dates AGAIN!!!
I swear i would go absolutely loopy without this site - thank you god for Bill Gates, for inventing computers and for the day i joined FF
Halleluhah!!!
Casey


----------



## mancgal_644

Casey sorry to hear about them changing your dates glad you find us all supportive hope it all goes well and u dont feel too bad 

kerry xx


----------



## night nurse

Hi girls,

I'm Back!  

Kerry - I saved your skittles for the whole two weeks then ate them on the way back   Great news on yr tx starting!

Clare - Welcome, I too have two children.  I was told by a fortune teller once that I would have no more children either.  Then again she said I would meet an older man with a child and we would make the decision to not have any together!  I then went on to meet and marry a younger man with NO children!  So they can be wrong but I always wonder too! 

Chazz - how did the diabetes test go?

Rsmum - Nice to hear from you!

Casey - I think d/r affects you if its your second cycle. One girl I know was ok the first time then the second was really ill with it.  I am doing ok no side effects whatsoever but then its my first time and perhaps its not working  

I havn't rang the clinic yet and I'm on day 8 tomorrow of d/r do I need to ring the clinic even if af hasn't arrived yet? Day 10 will be bank holiday monday so no doubt no one will be there.  I start my new job Tuesday too so could do without going then.

Hello to everyone else.

Bye for Now
NN xx


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi nn welcome back hun i wil forgive you for the skittles haha hope you enjoyed yourself  

Just a quick update recieved my appointment threw today for the 13th of june its not a friday thank god lol i will be seeing counciller and consultant as well as swab test as af was there last time and also the scan to check my bits and bobs how im lucking forward to that lol 

Kerry xx


----------



## casey

Hi all
NN - welcome back!I think d/r delays AF sometimes. i d/r for 11 days before af arrived 

Kerry - good luck for your appt. My follies scan is on fri 13th   

Hi chazz, rs mum and anyone i've forgotten

i feel a bit saner and lot calmer today!!

bye for now
Caseyx


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi casey good luck for friday the 13th then sure all will be well 

Kerry x


----------



## night nurse

Morning girls,


Its gone really quiet on here just lately.  Hope everyone is ok.

I am on day 11 d/r and cycle day 2, just awaiting a scan date now to see if I can start Stimming I suppose.

We aslo had a final court date for dh to adopt my two for next tuesday but dd is doing her SAT's and cannot come out of school so we have had to reschedule for the week after. Its sods law it will be around ec/et won't it?? 

Anyway Hi to all

Love NN xx


----------



## Nicola K

Hi everyone, not been on FF for some weeks.

Suffered 4th IVF BFN in April and had some time out, this time has been the hardest for us both, DH especially and we're not over it yet.  I've been strong for DH as normally he's the one supporting me, but it's got to him the last few years of trauma and he's cracked.  I'm still full of anger at the moment and have not cried at all since BFN, not sure I want to start as I know I won't stop.  I must admit, my friends and family seem to have been much more understanding and supprtive this time round - I think they can see what it's doing to us (why it's took them so long I don't know!)  Tho both SIL have STILL not spoken to me since the 3rd IVF - still suits me as I & DH now know we don't have to make the effort with them.  Please don't make excuses for them as theyre not worth it!

We're concentrating on other things in life at present - spending lots of quality time with DS as I know all this has affected him and he's seen us upset a lot (he panics if I have a hosp check up as he's seen so much of hosp the last few years)

We have our holiday to Cuba in July which we're all looking forward to.  Also at present I'm unemployed as I was made redundant and finished work last week!  So taking this opportunity to have some time out (which I haven't had since 2ww) and also applied to go to Uni to do Social Work degree, tho due to IVF I've only just sent the application in, so not sure whether missed the boat this year, if I have them I'll apply early for next year!  DH is in full support of my career change, so I'm very lucky.

Anyway not sure how I feel being back on FF, as it only gets me thinking  - we haven't ruled out another go but at the moment the funds are low and we need to get on with our lives as I feel as tho the last 5 have been "on hold" and enjoy ourselves, I went out the other week and laughed, I mean really laughed which I have not done in months and it really felt so good to know that life is still good in some respects - hope it makes sense!

Anyway love and best wishes to you all.  We've been through a tough journey together. Nx


----------



## RSMUM

Nicola - Hi - just wanted to say - you're always welcome with us - whatever you're feeling - we're here to listen and help if we can. I'm sorry to hear about your job but so pleased to hear about your application for Uni - GOOD LUCK! ..and enjoy your holiday too!This whole thing DOES send us nuts - so please NEVER feel guilty for all the stuff you're going through. It sounds as if you're on the right track to healing now - all the best to you and your family.

How's everyone else doing? Sorry haven't had time to post..visitors with a 3 year old - it's lovely but takes up all the day eh?! 

A quick update from me - STILL procrastinating  ,,WILL make a decision on the Spaish clinic REALLY soon - promise! 

All the best to you all,



Deb x


----------



## mancgal_644

HI debs welcome back lol 

nicola  so sorry to hear your news like debs said i hope the holiday makes you feel better  hun 

well i cant report anything untill the 13th of june when i have my appointment  debs not sure if caron as told you but im with mr patel on the 13th so more news from me then 

kerry xx


----------



## casey

Hi everyone

Nicola - i could really relate to what you're saying - the whole process is so intense both physically and mentally. Its good to hear that you're making future plans - hope you enjoy your hols and good luck with the s/w degree. i have an M.A in s/w and really enjoyed the course. 

I'm now stimming but i'm trying not to get excited so i won't feel too diappointed if things go wrong etc. Although i keep dreaming of babies but they always belong to other people. I went to a fortune teller a few months ago and she said that i would hear news of a death ( not close to me) before i got pregnant - not that i'm wishing death on anyone (but ........ if someone has to go - could they hurry up or am i really horrible and desperate ) 

RS Mum - good to hear from you 

hi to anyone else 
CaseyX


----------



## night nurse

Hi all,

Rsmum welcome back!

Casey - Your death could be the Pope   He's not close to you, was he should I say?   Good luck with the stimms  

Kerry - I am having problems getting into msn! HELP

Nicola - Hope you enjoy Cuba its supposed to be very nice. Take care x

Hello to the rest of the gang - where are you all by the way? 

Love NN xx


----------



## LouKIZ

Hi Everyone

Casey, re your post about ET. I had a 2day transfer (EC 15th & ET 17th). Have they told you that you will be having a 3day transfer? They don't seem very flexible. Why are you having a general? Have they given you your new dates yet?

NN & Casey, re AF. I didn't start d/r until the 1st day of my AF and didn't have one again. There must be lots of different drug regimes used in IVF. I was on the long protocol. I hope everything is going well for you both.

Hi Nicola, nice to see you posting again. The holiday will do you both good. I hope you have a fantastic time.... I've always fancied a trip to Cuba. Don't forget, we are here to offer you support with whatever you decide to do. Take care xx

Debs, it's a big decision so procrastinate all you want.

I was 18 weeks yesterday, so I'm nearly at the half way mark. Looking forward to my 20 week scan, although i will be 21 weeks when I have it done (DH is away on business the week it was due)

Hope the rest of you are well and enjoying the lovely weather.

Love
Louise xxx


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi lou hope all goes well with your scan !!

nn lol whats happening with it hun sometimes msn 7 is messing up just perservere with it hun 

kerry xx


----------



## casey

Hi all

yep Kerry never thought about the pope and i am catholic and dh shook his hand back in 1982 - so there you go i feel happier now i'm not wishing death upon some poor unknown person  

lou
- i'm now having a 2 day et, either 16th ec - 18th et or a day later depending on response to stims. i need a gen an for ec coz my ovary is hidden somewhere and a gen an for et coz my cervix is scarred from laser treatment and loop diathermy - drs didn't tell me at that time about scarring   i found out during last et which was v painful - good luck with your scan 

bye for now 
CaseyXXX


----------



## Fee

Hi girls

Hope you don't mind if I rejoin this thread.

I've somewhat lost touch - so only Debs and Emma (Cherub) will remember me really.  

We're still (well - I more than dh) coming to terms with coming to the end of txt and accepting that our dd is going to be an only child. But we are so lucky - she is a delight and we feel very blessed that if we are only to have one,then she is The One.

She is nearly 6 now, doing really, really well at school, slight touch of the rebel about her, into chasing boys already   and very girly!

I'm 42 and DH is 46 and we're fairly broke after going through txt on and off since 1996 (discovered we had male factor in 1995). To be honest I still can't give up on the dream, but hey ho!

Hope to catch up with you all and get to know you as the thread progresses

Fee xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## REC

Hi ladies..
Sorry I haven't been around much, we're just coming up to the second anniversary of losing our little 1 & I'm struggling to deal with it..  So I apologise for not been around to offer my support..
Hope you are all well..
Welcome back Fee, Laura's pic is beautiful.
Hugs to all

Roz xx


----------



## Fee

aww hugs to you Roz - sad anniversary. 

How are your boys?

Gwen - Long time no hear - nice to catch up a bit.

Fee xxxxxxx


----------



## casey

hi fee - welcome back - your dd sounds just like mine - sparkly pink things, dirty face and a boyfriend or 2 ( depending on her mood)

roz -   for you and your family

hi Gwen - welcome back - hope you're feeling better

just to let everyone know - i went to see rod stewart last night - i love him - he still rocks - i danced in the aisles to  'Maggie may, sailing - all the oldies and goodies 
any other rod fans out here ??
caseyXXX


----------



## Fee

Rod Stewart - COOL!  Not a "fan" but he's such a legend.

We've had such a busy "getting jobs done" weekend. Normally - every day - Laura will wake me by coming in and talking at the top of her voice!  This weekend, both Saturday and Sunday morning I've woken up at gone 7 am (unheard of) to find her quietly playing with lego in her bedroom with her story cassette on !!! WOW" Fantastic progress. 

Night Nurse - Congratulations Mark on adopting your two! Your DD must be the year above mine. SATS sound scary! 

Nichola - know how you feel hun. We couldn't afford more txt now - we've decided that even if we do manage to save again, that money has to be ploughed into dd's future now. We've already spent £10,000 or so and that has to be enough. It's a gamble we lost    I am going through some intense dreams that I have a 10 month old son at the moment. Awful to wake up.

Heaps of love to all
Fee xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicola K

Hi everyone , thanks for your kind messages.

Can't say it's easy but we're getting on with life, and a new path for both of us at the moment.

Painful month April as lost several babies in this month (april)and  babies due, so difficult tho nobody knows it but me.  DH vaguely remembers but he doesn't like to dwell on trauma and sometime I feel it's difficult to remind him of what could have been.  Don't get me wrong he's been my rock but being a woman and some of you will relate to this - we're a lot more sensitive, saying that he has never forgotten our babies, he's just not "date" specific - being a man!

Anyway had a nice relaxing weekend, and just having been made redundant I don't have to worry about being sharp tomorrow - so off to open a bottle of wine!

Hope everyone is ok. Nx.


----------



## Nikki

Hi everyone,

Haven't been around for a while, so busy at work.

Fee, it's great to see you back on here. Laura looks beautiful, full of beans.

Fin's been doing his year 6 SATs this week. He was very worried about them over the weekend and we had a few tears before school on Monday. I left work early to make sure I was in the playground to offer love and support when he came out and what happened? Yep, he chucked his bag at me said hi mum and went off to play with his friends. Apparently the tests are 'dead easy' ! He lost his last milktooth yesterday and that made me feel a bit sad. It also made the toothfairy very generous, she left a £5 note under his pillow because she won't be visiting our house again! Wish I knew where the time goes.

Hope the sun is shining where you are.
Love
Nikki


----------



## night nurse

Hi girls,

Just a quickie. welcome back fee I remember you do you remember me that is the question??   (((hugs)) for you and your dream at the moment. Thats quite upsetting  

Casey Hows it going?

Nikki - My dd is doing her sats too this week and I have had tears and stomach aches everyday.  She has worked herself up worrying over them its awful I even started to cry one day too.  Mind you she did enjoy going in early to have breakfast with all her freinds!

Hi Nicola, Rsmum, Rozz, chazz, cherub and anyone else I have missed.

I started stimms today, next scan on Weds, provisional ec booked tues 24th May!  Have told my new job about the ivf too yesterday as I had no option.

Love NN xx


----------



## casey

Hi everyone 

NN, Fee & Nicki    for your dd's & ds and their SATS - poor little things 

NN -good luck with stims too    

i'm on day 8 and i have follies scan today - bit nervous as i didn't respond very well last time and i'm on max dose but we'll see, i have 'twinges' so something is happening in there 

Lou - how did your scan go ?

Fee - i've just re-read the thread and i really understand what you mean about how hard it is to let go of your dream - i think if this doesn't work then i'll call it day - how i'll feel then is anyone's guess - its such a personal and painful choice 

Hi to Roz, Gwen, manc girl, RSMum, cherub, Nicola and anyone else 
CaseyXXX


----------



## Fee

OMG Sats sound hideous NN - I think they're too young to feel like this. What are they going to be like at A levels!
Fee


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi girls my ashley as to do his sats this year he is in year 2 and at parents eveing i addressed the issue gwen just brought up about how they are only in place for the schools  and not for the  children it makes me so sad 


Kerry xx


----------



## casey

Hi girls

well not great news - i haven't responded well again so i've got to have a rescan on Monday - my cons ( the voice of doom) was very discouraging about this and the fact that i'm already on max of menopur, i'm holding on to the fact that this happened last time and i had 2 embies at the end so we'll see what happens next. 

I'm going to theatre tonite with dh - really dont want to go but he's bought the tickets 

Oh well - i'm down but i'm not out yet 

CaseyXXXX


----------



## madison

casey,  

  We are in the same boat arnt we  
My next scans been set for Mon too & then I think its decision time > fingers crossed for us both

Katy. xxxx


----------



## night nurse

Hi 

Casey and Madison - Friday the 13th Stinks!

Good luck to you both  

Hi Gwen!

Hi Kerry!

Catch u Laters

NN xx


----------



## madison

NN

Thanks, 'ill report back here on Monday... either way

Night, katy. x


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi girls 

nn hello hun will catch up with you on msn soon  your bday is day after mine by the way lol thanks for adding it though hun 

casey and katy good luck for monday hope it all works out 

kerry xx


----------



## casey

Hi girls - where is everyone 

I got 5-6 follies and the nurse reckons i could get 4-5 eggs. EC should be on weds and et on fri - all being well & fingers XXXX

madison - how did you get on with your scan - hope everything is ok    

CaseyXX


----------



## Nikki

Hi all,

Casey, that 's great news. Wishing you tons of luck for Weds and Fri.

Katy, hope it's good news for you too.

SATs are horrible. The only way we're ever going to get rid of them would be if the majority of parents didn't send their children into school the week of the SATs  can't see that happening though.

Hope everyone is well and that you're all finding time to get in a bit of rest and relaation!

Love,
Nikki


----------



## LouKIZ

Hi Casey, brilliant news about the follies. I'll be thinking of you on weds.... sending you lots of good luck    

Katy (Madison), I hope your scan went well today.

NN, hows the new job? Are they being supportive about the IVF? I hope your stimms are going well.

Kerry, my scan isn't until next Wednesday. I'll let you know how I get on.

Fee, your DD looks beautiful, what a lovely photo.

Re SATS, my DS is so laid back he never gets bothered about tests. I only usually find out about them from the other Mums.  

I hope everyone else is OK.
Take care
Louise xxx


----------



## madison

Hi ALL,

Thanks for asking after me. After all that upset them saying I should consider packing this cycle up my scan showed NINE good sized follicles that should be ready by Thur so my egg collection is on THURSDAY at 9.00 am so fingers crossed. Thanks everyone i'll hopefully come on here an fri after they let me know how it went and how many (if any) fertilize.

  Katy. xxxx


----------



## LouKIZ

Thats brilliant news Katy. Well done you. Lots of good luck for Thursday and lets hope most of them fertilize so that you can put some in the freezer!

      

Take care
Louise xxx


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi all 

Katy good luck for thursday make sure you keep us updated hope everything is good

hope evryone else is good aswell 

quick update from me egg co phoned all my bloods are ok they are all back now  so she said aslong as everything else is fine they will try to match me for my june appointment so looks like it will be june july for me 

Kerry xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Kerry and Katy - that's GREAT news!

Casey - How are you doing?

I've lost track of everyone - it's been so long since I've posted - need to write notes before I can reply properly.Did I tell you all I did a radio interview? It's supposed to be broadcast next Monday at 18:00 on BBC Radio Wales - apparently you can get it on line too.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/wales/radiowales/shows/eyeonwales.shtml

and I think you can get it on Sky. Not sure how it went but I think it'll be an interesting programme as he said he'd interviewed quite a few people.

No other news from me - still no further with my decision - we've had visitors and surprise visitors and then DH's b'day and DD is 4 tomorrow!!!   

OH and we've offically started a support group in North Wales if any of you know anyone who lives round here - me and Caron ( off the dopnor egg thread and Charli who used to post here..and a new member - wooppee! )..you can find us on

www.sharedjourney.org.uk

Well, tha'ts enough self-promotion  ..by the way, have any of you read the plea for funds for a new server? FF is desperate and may have to close down..

Tony has posted a few posts about the place..I'm going to donate tonight -
this place has been so amazing and you've all helped me through some dark, dark times.

All the best to you and sorry for the group post.
D xxx


----------



## aggy

Hi everyone
well i havent posted on here for a while taking a break from tx at the moment not sure if we will be going down that road again or not 
spending quality time with my DD planning our holiday to turkey in july which is taking my mind off things for a while  might make a descian later on in the year but for now trying to get on with things hopeing something might happen naturally like it did with my DD hey who knows 

good luck to all who are on the roller coaster of tx its a hard road
                      love sharon


----------



## casey

hi everyone

don't know if you've read my other post - the hospital have said i can't have gen an for et as clinic doesn't have access to theatre on fri - instead i will be sedated - nurse said if i don't agree they would have cancelled tx

Now i've found out that from 6 eggs collected yesterday - 1 has fertilised - the rest were fertilised by too many sperm - but i was having icsi so it looks as tho clinic have made mistake and done ivf instead.

i'm so upset - i no there was no guarantee of success with icsi and i still could have ended up with i or 0 fertlised but then again i could have ended up with 3 or 4 . I feel as tho they have cut my chances of success.

I want to make a complaint but i'm not sure what to do - i'd appreciate any advice  - i feel as tho from day 1 i've been battling with the clinic just to be heard and listened to.

sorry got to go - can't stop crying 
Casey


----------



## REC

Casey



Sorry I have no wise words, just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you.

Hugs

Roz x


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi casey so sorry on your news hun big <<<<hugs>>>> to you is there any thing on your notes info packs to tell you where to make a complaint hun

Kerry xxx


----------



## madison

Hi All

Sorry casey about whats happened.

I had my egg collection today only 4 eggs, they will ring in the morning to let me know how many,, if any fertilise.
I was sedated. I was soooo scared & it was just fine, dont remember anything about it. Aparrently James was crying awwwwwww and I opened my eyes, wiped his eyes and told him I loved him. awwwwwwwwww

Anyway fingers crossed for my phone call. Hope everyones ok

    Katy. xxx


----------



## madison

Hi All,

THREE FERTILIZED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! three out of four. oh my god im SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy,

Katy.


----------



## REC

Brilliant news Katy

Love

Roz x


----------



## mancgal_644

WELL DONE KATY HERES HOPEING IT ALL GOES WELL HUN 


KERRY XXXX


----------



## casey

Katy - well done - see you on the 2ww 

i got tc today to say embie wasn't dividing so i cried all morning  - clinic have just rung to say it has now divided to 2 cell - so i have et this afternoon. 

they don't call it the rollercoaster for nothing  
bye for now
caseyxx


----------



## REC

Casey




Love

Roz x


----------



## LouKIZ

Casey, Good luck for ET today. The clinic should offer you compensation. They have clearly made a mistake because if you were having ICSI it would be impossible for too many sperm to fertilize the eggs. It's the last thing you want to be thinking about during the 2ww but you should get some legal advise. I'm thinking of you and sending you positive vibes for your embie    .

Well done Katy, Good luck for ET.    

Take care everyone.
Louise xxx


----------



## REC

Well ladies, the weekend's here again, whoo hooo  
Has anyone heard how Jeanette is?
Hope you've all got something fab lined up for the weekend, Fee big  
Hope Lolly's party goes ok for you..
Hi To Gwen, Charlotte, Casey, NN, RSMum, Katy, Kerry, Louise & everyone else.
Take care

Love

Roz xx


----------



## casey

just to let you know - embie had divided to 4 cell - some fragmentation. The clinic grade from + 1 to -6 and said mine was 3 - feeling a bit more positive now i've made it to et 

thank you for your support over the past few days 
love caseyxx


----------



## RSMUM

EXCELLENT news Casey - all the best!

And wonderful news too Katy

D x


----------



## Fee

Casey and Katy - heaps of wonderful positive BFP luck for you both.  Really  hope this is THE ONE.  Hope DHs are spoiling you rotten.

FA cup - bit of a let down in terms of the result?  

Laura's party was FAB, but I'm exhausted now.  Really shattered. I packed heaps of games into the afternoon to keep them all from running riot. Dug out an old favourite from DHs parties when he was little (his mum published a book on children's parties years ago) "Squeak Piggy Sqeak" - it went down a storm. Couldn't believe something so simple would be such a hit. No winners (popular choice) just heaps of giggles.  We also had a bouncy castle which was great but caused a few accidents - my girl has a huge hole she bit in her tongue when someone crashed into her - still it didn't spoil the day.

Lots of love to all - and proper catch up soon

Fee xxxxxxxx


----------



## madison

Hi all,

Now at the begining of the two week wait. seems like forever to wait & im sure it will get worse as time goes by, thanks to everyone for their good wishes and support.
Fee, glad the party went well.
Im still a bit sore and swollen from the EC on thur, My eggs were classed as grade 2 & 2.5 but there was rather alot of fragmentation, but still got a two cos the shell was nice and thin.. not sure what that means  Anyone 
Well im glad we're all doing ok & love to everyone


              Katy.x xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just popped in to say Hi and if anyone's interested, my radio interview went out this evening - you can get it on..
http://www.bbc.co.uk/wales/radiowales/shows/eyeonwales.shtml..just press the listen again bit..

I only heard bits of it as DD decided to be a pain after the initial excitement of hearing mummy on the telly!

All the best to you all..

take care,

Rsmum

x


----------



## LouKIZ

Dear Casey and Katy

Lots of positive vibes for you both.               

The 2 does drag so try and keep yourselves occupied. I would take it easy as much as poss. Have you posted on the 2 thread? I found that very helpful.

I've got my 20week scan tomorrow, I know I should be looking forward to it, but I'm anxious and hoping that everything is OK.

Take care all of you.
Louise xxx


----------



## LouKIZ

sorry, 2 should read 2WW


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi girls lou dont worry about your scan hun sure everything will be fine are you finding out the sex 

debs tried you link but wasnt working 

good luck to everyone else


Kerry xxx


----------



## DebbieB

Great radio show!
kerry - you just have to take off anything after shtml (so take off the ..just which attaches itself to the link in error)! 

I'm in a quandary as whether to continue as I'm now 43.  just had a cancelled cycle due to no response at all but the consultant says we can try again in August with a short protocol.  any advice from you ladies?

Debbie


----------



## madison

Louise,

How did your scan go ??

bet it was so cool to see your baby,

  Katy. xxx


----------



## LouKIZ

I had my 20 week scan yesterday. Everything was perfect. DH and I were crying (for a change!!) The baby was moving around and it was lovely to see. I'm hoping we can start to relax a bit now and enjoy the pregnancy. It's hard not be anxious when you've had IVF and it's been so difficult to conceive.

They told us we are have a baby girl.... which is so exciting because I will have one of each. I will now be able to indulge the PINK at last!

I didn't think I would ever get pregnant again...... so don't give up. My chances of success were very very low because of my age, but it worked. I really hope those of you who are still trying have the success you deserve this year.

Take care
Louise xxx


----------



## REC

Aww Louise
So nice to hear all went ok with your scan.
A little girl to love & cherish..
Take care

Love

Roz xx


----------



## casey

Louise - its so nice to hear that everything went well and now you're getting all excited and looking forward to your little girl. 

sorry deb - haven't got any words of wisdom - just do what is right for you and your family

rsmum - g;ad to hear your radio interview went well - i'll im you later

hi to everyone else

i'm plodding along - day 7 of 2ww, dh gone to istanbul - i'm very bored, convinced it hasn't worked and prone to moodswings however theres only the dog to witness them 
bye for now
casey


----------



## night nurse

Hi Girls,

Casey - Hows the 2ww going?  Not long now, fingers crossed!

Madison - You too hows it going??

Rsmum - What was your interview about?

Louise - Great news on your scan. One of each better get the boxing gloves out  

Kerry - How are you? Any news on Treatment start date yet??

Well I have egg collection tomorrow! Never thought I would get there though as at one point it was going to have to be iui as I was a slow responder.  To cheer myself up when we heard that news we decided to move house and have put in an offer on one and that has been accepted!

Bye for now
NN xx


----------



## RSMUM

Kerry - all the very, very best of luck for the EC - will be thinking of you all day and hopeing to read some good news when you can post.You've been through so much  I bet sometimes it just seemed impossible - good on you for being so postive and sticking with it all..it must have been tough. Hope you get tons of great eggies!

Nightnurse - the interview was about the change in the anonymity law

Thanks so much Debs, I thought it was a brilliant show - really well put together, but I thought I sounded really stiff and stilted..listening to it made me cry though and now little R my DD occasionally asks me if I have a baby in my tummy   As you know my history you can guess what my advice would be, but it all depend on you, your real chance of success, your financial situation and  how you feel about donor eggs.Youc an IM me if you want to chat more.

Lou - great news on the scan - so glad everything is going ok - you must be soo excited.

Casey and Madison_ how are you both doing?When do you test? All the best.  

As for me - I'm very excited as I've just signed up with a spanish clinic - on that rollercoaster again - yikes!!! 

All the best to you all and GOOD LUCK Kerry!

D xxx


----------



## madison

HI all,

AF arrived on Mon/Tue and I wasnt even due to test till 4th really  

Just got to wait now till I can get an app with the clinic to see if i can go again & what protocol this time,, hopefully the short one cos I didnt produce enough eggs really this time (4) and only 3 fertilized & only two were good enough to go in & they wernt great (obviously).
Did anyone here get a BFP on the short protocol here by any chance ??

Good luck to everyone else.

  Katy. xxxx


----------



## REC

So sorry Katy....

Take care

Love

Roz xx


----------



## casey

just to let you all know i got a BFN today - i had a feeling all week that it would be -ve but as af hadn't arrived i was hoping for a miracle and it would turn into a bfp at the last minute. i thought i had prepared myself mentally for this but i am still so sad and disappointed
thank you for your support over the last few weeks - don't know what i would do without my FF cyber pals 
love caseyxx


----------



## REC

Aww, Casey, so sorry sweetie..

Take care

Love

Roz xx


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi all first of all big hugs to casey and katy really sorry for the both of you 

debs (rsmum) i aint got egg collection hun not even started yet wont know when i start till the 13th june  i will let you off though as im sure you just excited about the spanish clinic but hey congrats you finally picked one lol how long did it take hee 

hi to everyone else 

Kerry xx


----------



## LouKIZ

Dear Casey and Katy, I'm so sorry for you both.   Thinking of you. Take care xxx

NN, I hope everything went well with the EC and ET. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.    

RSMUM, congratulations on finding a Spanish clinic at last. When do you start treatment?

 Kerry, Roz, Debbie, Fee and everyone else.

Look after yourselves
Louise xxx


----------



## night nurse

hi Girls,

Sorry this is a me post but have to be quick as I am at work  

We got 6 eggs, 5 out of which have fertilised and by a phone call this morning I now know that they have divided into 2 and 4 cells at the moment. So my transfer is booked for tomorrow 9am!

Take care everyone
Love NN xx


----------



## night nurse

Hi Rsmum

Just got your pm thanks Must be the weather  

Casey - I am so very sorry hun. Big hugs for you. Take care.

Love NN xx


----------



## casey

NN - lots and lots of luck for tomorrow - keeping my fingers& toes XXXX 4 U
Caseyxxx


----------



## LouKIZ

Hi everyone

Just popped in to see if you are alright. Can't believe how quiet it is on here!!

NN, I hope your ET went well and your coping with the 2ww.

Kerry hope everything goes OK for Monday and you get the go ahead!

Take care
Have lovely weekends
Louise xxx


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi all had appointment today everything is fine and all we need is results from swabs and green form filled in so should be starting very very soon 

hope everyone is good 

Kerry xx


----------



## Guest

hi ladies

Charlotte here.  May I first say that I am sorry i have not been posting on here much  .  I have been stuck on the pcos thread.

How are you all doing?  Who are your tx's going?

love Charlotte


----------



## REC

Hi ladies.

Charlotte -   How's it going with you?
Gwen -  Sorry you're feeling down, take care.
Kerry - How's things? Have you been to see Stephen yet??
Lousie - Hi, hope all is ok?
NN - How's it goping with you?
Casey - 
Katy - 
RSMum - 
Fee - Hope you're ok??
Anyone else I have fogotten (bit lazy today so not scrolled far enough lol) HELLOOOOOO

Nothing new this end, still plodding along, taking each day as it comes, thankful for each day..

Love

Roz xx


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi there Roz 

ive been for my appointment now everything went well just need to wiat for my results from swab tests then should be ready to go once they match me cant wait 

hello to everyone else 

Kerry xxx


----------



## casey

hi girls - haven't posted on this thread for a bit - im burying my head in the sand since my bfn - feel like i need a breather from the whole thing

how is everyone
NN - how are you? is your 2ww over - im keeping everything XXXX for you and hoping your dream comes true 

gwen - sorry to hear you feel down hope you're feeling better soon 

kerry - glad to hear that things are moving along for you 

hi to deb, lou, roz, fee, chazz and anyone else i've forgotten to mention 

caseyxxx


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi Casey great to hear from you hun i dont blame you for taking time away hun  think i will be the same if it does not work glad to see you post though 

Kerry xx


----------



## Alice M

Hello!

Sorry for butting in - I used to post on this thread a while ago, and I was just 'visiting' when I spotted a question from Madison/Katy asking if anyone had had success with a short protocol - well, yes!!

I am a very poor responder due to ovarian endometriosis, and on my second ICSI attempt I produced the pricely sum of one egg. I was on the short protocol, with hardly any down-reg at all (just 2 or 3 days I think), and the maximum dose of stims that my clinic will allow (which is less than most other clinics I think). Miraculously, my one little egg fertilised and I got a BFP. He is now 9 weeks old and crying in the other room, so I'd better go, but I just wanted you to know that miracles do happen, and the short course is a good one for poor responders.... (your 4 eggs seem like lots to me!)...

GOOD LUCK to everyone here - believe in yourselves and don't give up!

love
Alice & miracle boy, Barnaby
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

ALICE!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    I remember you from a VERY long time ago, it's lovely to hear from you - and what an inspirational story! Barnaby is indeed a miracle boy.

All the very,very best to you and your family.Hope life in NZ's treating you well.

What a nice photo too.

Take care,

Deb xx


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi girls 

alice thanks for sharing that with us hun it was nice

hope your all well 

bit of an update from me  results from swabs are back there fine and egg co is now trying to match us as i type she said to give it a few days but i will def start on my next af    

Kerry x


----------



## mancgal_644

hi girls very very quiet on here now but will do an update fo you i start d/r on the 14th july so all systems goooooo

hope your all well

kerry xx


----------



## mancgal_644

Gwen thanks for your kind words and yes i am very very made up

sounds like your week as been very very bad hun <<<<hugs>>>> hope hubby is ok and your Patrick wrist isnt too sore

Kerry x


----------



## REC

:
Kerry fantastic news, will be looking forward to hearing more.
Gwen   
Sorry to hear Patricks been in the wars & DH isn't well..
And if your going   then what a place to be, we'll all keep you company!!
Hi to everyone else

Roz x


----------



## mancgal_644

Roz thanks for your kind message hun hope your well and all 

Kerry x


----------



## REC

hi Kerry
I'm fine thanks, just plodding along with life lol..

Roz x


----------



## mancgal_644

LOL  great news just keep on plodding hun

Kerry x


----------



## ~*Claire*~

Hi, 
its a while since I have been on this thread but wanted you all to know that on Monday I got a  !!! we are all so happy and still cant believe it!!! Just as I got my first fertility clinic appointment through as well!!!
Love,
Claire, 
xxx.


----------



## mancgal_644

Claire 

congrats on your big fat   

really pleased for you hun 

Kerry xxxx


----------



## LouKIZ

Hi everyone

Sorry for not posting over the last few weeks, I've had a rollercoaster month of highs and lows. The lowest point being my poor Mum has just been diagnosed with breast cancer. They are going to operate at the end of this month, but she won't be able to have radiotherapy because she has dementia and won't understand that she has to stay very still during treatment. My Dad's health isn't too good either. I've managed to persuade them to move to a retirement flat that is warden controlled and is nearer me so that they can be better looked after.

My high point was when we talk our son to see the baby at our 4D scan on Monday. It was an amazing experience and they gave us lots of pictures and a DVD. If someone can tell me how to down load pictures from a CD-ROM to my profile you will be able to see the baby!

Claire, congratulations on your   .... fantastic news.

Alice, congratulations on your miracle baby boy.

Kerry, good luck for down regging! How have you got on today? Are you injecting?

Casey, I hope you are OK... thinking of you.

Gwen, sorry that your having such a bad time at the moment, I hope everything gets a lot better for you very soon.

NN, how are you doing?

Hello Charlotte, Roz and Katy.

Take care all of you
Louise xxx


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi louise sorry to hear that things have been tough for you hun glad theres been some nice parts though 

i should have started d/r  today but af as not arrived yet so need to just wait will keep you all posted 

Kerry xxx


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi Gwen nice to hear from you hun 

i didnt go on sunday as i wasnt to well 

good news from me though AF arrived yesterday so did my first injection yesterday it went well i was a little nervous but it wasnt anything like i thought it would be 

Kerry xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Welll done Kerry!!!See it's not quite as bad as you think it's going to be!

Claire - BRILLIANT NEWS!!! HUGE  

Gwen - sorry to hear about af being such hell and poor Patrick

Louise - so sorry to hear about your mum - how awful, can't imagine..take care hun

Feel like I haven't posted for ages.so sorry if I've missed anyone ( well, I know I have..loads - sorry! )

As for me, just playing the waiting game - on the pill, waiting to hear from Spain when they get me a donor - don't expect it to be any time soon though as I bet all the uni students will go off to the beach for the summer!My little DD is off for the summer too so fun and games..actually it's LOVELY not to have to get up early every morning! 

All the best to you all..

Happy d/r-ing Kerry!

XX


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi Debs great to hear from you  hun fingers crossed it will be soon when you get your donar hun 

thanks for the nice message  im just hopeing that when i go for my scan on the 4th me and recipient have d/r 

Kerry xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just to let you all know - the clinic called last night  -surprisingly, they've had a rush of girls donating so they found a donor for me - it's all systems go!! Didn't expect anything until September so I'm a bit shocked. Also, just HAD to share this with you, I was on the site yesterday and my DD - who's just 4, said " ooh, that says "EGG!!!"" soo funny!!    will have to REALLY watch things now eh?!

Hope all's well with you all

D x


----------



## REC

Oh how eggs-citing  

Really pleased for you hun..


Roz x


----------



## mancgal_644

DEBS thats great news  so when do you go over hun 

Kerry xx


----------



## charley

Hello girls

I keep forgetting about this thread.  Hope everyone is well, I will scroll back later to see what everyone 

has been up to.  Well last time I was on here I was just about to find out what treatment I was going

to have, and I can now happily report that its ivf.  I just took my first dr injection last Monday

and go for my pre stimm scan tommorow. Injection not as bad as I thought although it took dh

a good 15 minutes to calm down beforehand  .

Once again hope everyone is well

Hugs Charley xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just a quickei - if any of you are interested, me and DD will be on BBC Wale news tonight ( i hope ) at about 6:30 - did a short piece about IVF..very,very scared and desperately in need of a hair cut..but there you go!


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi Debs caron phoned me before and mentioned it to me will be watching out for you 

Kerry xx


----------



## REC

Just wanted to say HELLO to everyone & ask, where are you all hiding  

Hope you are enjoying the start of the school hols, I know I am  

Take care Ladies

Roz xx


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi roz how you doing hun we have all gone a little shy at the mo havent we lol

as for me im now d/regging thank god ive started having a few side affects i also have a cold which is doing my head right in xxx

having to deal with a bit of bad news at the mo my step dad as been given 8 to 12 weeks to live he has cancer in his chest so thats been an emotional rollercoaster 

Kerry


----------



## REC

Aww Kerry, so sorry to hear about your step dad hun    

Don't bottle your feelings up, if you need to vent you know where we are..

Roz xx


----------



## mancgal_644

Thanks hun everyone as been so supportive 

Kerry xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~

HI,
  Kerry, How is your Step Dad doing? I was so sad to hear of his sad news.  .

  Hope everybody is doing well and coping with all your different treatments.
Take Care,
love,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## RSMUM

Kerry - how are you doing hun? How are you doing with the nasty side-effects?
So sad to read your news. 

Carley - how are you? what stage are you at now?

Yeah, Roz it's certainly a bit of a shock now summer's here - well, the holidays are anyway!

Can't post much as DD is sick - lying on the settee watching endless " Thomas" - poor thing, it's awful to see them poorly isn't it?

As for me - off to CARE for a scan tomorrow -hope my lining's nice and thick - we'll see..

ah - she's just said " don't forget me!"   

Deb xxx


----------



## charley

Afternoon Girls

How is everyone?   here in Leeds, bloomin miserable.

Well im now on day 7 of stimms, feeling really bloated, and slight pain in my tummy

nurse said thats a good thing  .

I go in for my 8 day scan tommorow to see how things are moving along,

and hopefully get a date for ec.

Roz - hows the school holidays going for you, i think I have a few grey hairs now and its not even a week. 

Deb - good luck for your scan tommorow  

Kerry - Hope you are ok hunny., so sorry about to hear about your stepdad .

everyone else that i may have missed hope you are ok.

Hugs Charley xxxx


----------



## REC

It's been   here all day too..

I'm loving the school hols, no grey hairs yet (had em covered a few weeks ago  )

Charley good luck for tomorrow.

Deb good luck to you too, sorry your DD is ill, bless her, but what an excuse eh to cuddle up on the sofa
with a good dvd..

Kerry thinking of you hun, go easy on yourself.

Gwen, hope you had a fab anniversary.

Fee hope you have a fab holibobs

Hi to Casey, Katey, Charlotte & anyone else I have missed, hope you're all ok??

Hugs to all

Roz xx


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi Girls thanks for all your kind words of support 

As for tx side sffects seem to be clearing just getting  hot flushes every now and then on day 15 today scan is next thursday 

Debs hope your scan as gone well hun thinking of you 

Roz how are you hun

Charley were on cycle buddies together hows the stimming going 

Claire step dad is ok at the moment thank god hes been a bit grumpy but hes always been that any way 
hows the pregnancy going 

Kerry xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Thanks for the kind wishes - scan only 5mm but to be honest I'm very pleased with that as I've not been on the patches a week even!The clinic hope to see at least a 6.5 so we'll see when I go back on Monday morning.Upping the patches to two a day so......

Hope you all have a great weekend.

Thanks so much for thinking of me Kerry - you have got so much on your plate right now.

take care,

Deb x


----------



## charley

hi Girls

Kerry - Hows you hunny, thanks for asking about the stimming, its going ok,

had 8 day scan today, 23 foliies, and a lot of smaller ones, scan again Sunday

morning, and ec tuesday all going well

Hope everyone is ok

Hugs Charley xxx


----------



## RSMUM

That's fabulous news! Sounds like there'll be a lot of nice eggies in there. Good luck!

XX


----------



## charley

Awww thanks deb for your good wishes

Dont know what i would do without you guys

Hugs Charley xxx


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi Girls 

DEBS  glad scan went well sounds like your responding well  i may have a lot to deal with but cant forget my mateys from ff you lot have always been there for me..  


Charley i wrote a little for you on sun buddies as well but once again well done  have finger cramp at the mo  you will see why when you see my post over on other board lol 


My DP sister had her baby well yesterday now (sat)  BAby girl 7lb 4 Its her second one  cant go yet though as i have my cold 

Kerry xx


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi Gwen glad you had a nice anniversary

sorry to hear about hubby and your knee <<<<<hugs>>>>>
cold is ggoing now thank god just the cough left

Kerry xx


----------



## REC

Hello ladies..

Charley how are you doing?

Gwen glad you had a nice anniversary, sorry to hear about hubby & your knee..

Kerry how are you bearing up hun?

Fee where are you sweetie??

Deb how's it going with you??

Charlotte I do hope you're ok??

Hi to Casey & Jeanette.. Hope your both ok??

Nothing new here to report, just getting on with whatever life is throwing at me...

Take care

Roz xx


----------



## charley

Hi Girlies

Wow its quiet on here, where is everyone.

Well I had EC on Tuesday, got 10 nice little eggies, nurse has phoned to day

and we have 6 fertilized    so its ET tommorow morning.

Cant quite believe that we have got this far, still feeling a little sore, but dh is running round

after me so I can rest up   

My test date should be around 21st August  

Im at the minute having to pee in a measuring jug, as im at a very high risk off ohss, due to the amount of

follies.

Anyway hope evryone is well, speak soon

Take care

Charley xxxx


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi Girlies i offically started stimming today  so im a stimmy had a scan this morning and lining was nice and thin had a call before and i started stimming tonight    


Kerry xx


----------



## RSMUM

CONGRATS Kelly! You're on your way!   

I'm back from Spain - sadly we only got 3 embies out of 9 eggs, which is a bit   but they put all three back so let's hope...testing on the 18th 

Hope you're all having a good weekend.

Rsmum xxxx


----------



## mancgal_644

good luck on your 2 ww hun thinking of you loads and loads     


Kerry xx


----------



## madison

Hi all,

I should be able to join you all again as I have changed clinics to Bath & I am seeing the Nurse on Tue & should get dates etc then, Think I am in time for the Oct EC with them but I will find out for sure on Tue.
Well done to everyone on their 2WW as there seems to be a couple of you.
Anyone still on here from back in april/ May time when I was on here alot ??

Love to all,

Katy. xxxxxxx


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi Katy welcome back hun glad to hear you will be going again hun and good luck 


Kerry xx


----------



## casey

hi evryone 
just got back from nearly 4 wonderfful relaxing weeks in spain - will have read thru the thread to catch up - but it seems that lots of    is needed all round
bye for now  
casey


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi Casey 

nice to see you posting again sounds like you had a great time 

Kerry xx


----------



## madison

Kerry,

How did your scan go today 

Love Katy. xxxxxxxx


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi Katy 

thanks for asking my scan was yesterday 

i have 7 follies on my right side ranging from 11mm to 17mm 

left side i only had 3 follies at 15mm but when the nurse pressed down there was loads of little ones  she said im responding well as id only had 6 injections gotta go back tomorrow  for another scan hopefully EC will be next week 

Kerry xx


----------



## madison

Kerry,

Im really pleased for you. Good luck tomorrow & for EC

Love Katy. xxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Kerry - good luck for today!

XX


----------



## Fee

O Kerry - I'm so out of touch. Heaps of luck today.

Fee xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jayne

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,34759.new.html#new


----------

